# Camping At Disney



## Norsemen (Mar 1, 2010)

Has anyone camped at Wilderness on at Disney World?


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Norsemen said:


> Has anyone camped at Wilderness on at Disney World?


Every year. What do you want to know?


----------



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes, and we're less than a month away from our next trip.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

We have 130 days until ours.


----------



## Norsemen (Mar 1, 2010)

ftwildernessguy said:


> Has anyone camped at Wilderness on at Disney World?


Every year. What do you want to know?
[/quote]

Are the sites as large as the internet makes them look? How easy is it to get to the theme parks? My wife and I have 5 children 11,9,6, 3 yr. old twins. All hotels require us to book two rooms side by side. The camper makes things so much easier. Guess I'm really looking for your experience and recommendation.


----------



## RCAerobat (Mar 10, 2010)

Norsemen said:


> Has anyone camped at Wilderness on at Disney World?


Every year. What do you want to know?
[/quote]

Are the sites as large as the internet makes them look? How easy is it to get to the theme parks? My wife and I have 5 children 11,9,6, 3 yr. old twins. All hotels require us to book two rooms side by side. The camper makes things so much easier. Guess I'm really looking for your experience and recommendation.
[/quote]
This is a fantastic campground. I can't wait to go back. The sites are large and the campground is well laid out. I stayed there last year in a 35 foot 5th wheel. Parking (backing up) was mildly difficult, but not bad. With a smaller camper it would be easier. Everything was very clean and well done as one would expect from Disney. Have fun.
RCAerobat.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

You can use Disney transportation to all the theme parks. There is a boat directly to the Magic Kingdom, you can take a bus to all other parks or the boat to the Contemporary resort, then monorails to Epcot. The sites are large and the setting is wooded, not parking lot style like so many campgrounds. Be sure to tell them how big your unit is and whether or not you have slideouts so they can give you an appropriate spot. We do use the truck to get to Animal Kingdom and the Studios, only because it is more convenient. Be sure to leave yourself plenty of travel time when using Disney transportation - it can take 30-45 minutes or more to get to a park with their system.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Here's another recent Outbackers link about the Fort that you might find helpful...

CLICK HERE


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

go6car said:


> Here's another recent Outbackers link about the Fort that you might find helpful...
> 
> CLICK HERE


definitely check out that forum thread....... my 2 cents are in there........well worth it if you have more than 3 children!! much cheaper and more comfortable than two hotel rooms!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We love Ft Wilderness and Im sure you will too. We find that driving the car to the parks is pretty convenient as you can leave right from your site and go straight to where you want, no waiting in lines, etc. You can leave stuff in the car and go back to it if you need to.

ENJOY !!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> We love Ft Wilderness and Im sure you will too. We find that driving the car to the parks is pretty convenient as you can leave right from your site and go straight to where you want, no waiting in lines, etc. You can leave stuff in the car and go back to it if you need to.
> 
> ENJOY !!


Or..... you get free transportation..... we actually did the opposite and did not move the truck.....

Sidetrack here......... Sayonara, did you get new outbackers.com stickers for the pusher


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We have been to FW twice
And we love it just waiting for the next trip down

Don


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Ok, I have a couple of questions about FW.

1. When I Google Fort Wilderness resort and campground reservations, I get a ton of links to what looks like travel agent websites. What is the actual FW website?
2. How far in advance should one book a FW campsite?
2. What is the weather and crowds like in mid to late January / early February?


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

see this thread:
clicky me


----------



## biglou (May 9, 2010)

we went to fw it was awesome i recommend renting a golf cart and you can drive it right to the water and get o the boats and go wherever you want the meal plan is also the way to go alot of people dont know but you can book your trip right through disneyworld.com and pay payments up untill 45 days of arriveal its sweet you wont be disappointed


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We went this past Jan and had light crowds. You still need to use the fast pass but we rode every ride. Some rides we literally walked right up and got in. Our longest wait was 30-40 min. and that was a popular ride. We didn't even get to the parks till 10 or 11 and stayed till 9 or 10 PM. Take the kids out of school and go, I did and the teacher wanted my son to keep a journal. He worked on it every morning and we attached some pics when we got home. Thats a good time to go, we will be back.


----------



## CautiousCamper (Jun 27, 2006)

Although we like camping, we also like Disney very much and have visited several times over the years. We have not camped at Fort Wilderness though. I think that is because the moderate hotel/ticket package is no more than staying at the campground, so I have a hard time convincing myself I should pay the same as a hotel and have to take care of the camper at the same time. Ironically, once we camped our way down to Florida from Ontario and back, but we just parked the truck and trailer at Disney's Port Orleans and stayed at the hotel. A little odd maybe, but the best of both worlds and keeps the wife happy.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CautiousCamper said:


> Although we like camping, we also like Disney very much and have visited several times over the years. We have not camped at Fort Wilderness though. I think that is because the moderate hotel/ticket package is no more than staying at the campground, so I have a hard time convincing myself I should pay the same as a hotel and have to take care of the camper at the same time. Ironically, once we camped our way down to Florida from Ontario and back, but we just parked the truck and trailer at Disney's Port Orleans and stayed at the hotel. _*A little odd maybe, but the best of both worlds and keeps the wife happy.*_


And that is ALL that matters!!!!!!!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> We went this past Jan and had light crowds.


We are contemplating a January 2011 trip. What was your weather like when you were there this past January?


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Chris i have gone to orlando for a football tourn in early Feb. It was hit or miss. We did get in the pool one day but it was almost too cold for swimming. We are going to FW after the St Augustine rally, I just booked yesterday, any interest in joining us.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

mike said:


> We are going to FW after the St Augustine rally, I just booked yesterday, any interest in joining us.


Thanks for the offer Mike, but we are going to be tied to home starting June 10th for the following 6 weeks. Hope you guys are able to make it this weekend.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

clarkely said:


> Sidetrack here......... Sayonara, did you get new outbackers.com stickers for the pusher


Yes, Actually I have some extras ill use !


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sayonara said:


> Sidetrack here......... Sayonara, did you get new outbackers.com stickers for the pusher


Yes, Actually I have some extras ill use !








[/quote]

Fort Wilderness in my opinion is one of the best camgrounds east of the Rockies. We are fortunate to live only about an hour away. We try for about 4-5 trips a year which are usually long weekends. We are going in 2 days and can not wait


----------

